
Peter Thiel – Why Universities Have Failed - admiralspoo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nt7Olnm1oL4
======
aurizon
This guy writes very well, I have read a few of his books. As an ad-hoc public
speaker, not so well. He is intelligent and has good ideas and an
understanding of the problem, so he should write it, or at least produce this
as a scripted interview on youtube to make a far better case for his POV.

~~~
onyva
In case you’re not familiar with this guy, his writing isn’t much better.
Consider this for example:

In 2016, Thiel apologized for two statements he made in the book: 1) "The
purpose of the rape crisis movement seems as much about vilifying men as about
raising 'awareness'" and 2) "But since a multicultural rape charge may
indicate nothing more than belated regret, a woman might 'realize' that she
had been 'raped' the next day or even many days later." He stated: "More than
two decades ago, I co-wrote a book with several insensitive, crudely argued
statements. As I've said before, I wish I'd never written those things. I'm
sorry for it. Rape in all forms is a crime. I regret writing passages that
have been taken to suggest otherwise."

~~~
aurizon
Ah, The ones I read were about economic models, no social commentary at all.

